# Where to buy used US RVs in Europe?



## 95809 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi there, I'm a Canadian travelling to Europe this summer and looking to buy a used RV. I need one with automatic transmission and air conditioner, the only models I can find with these features are all American.

Could someone suggest a good place to look for used American RVs in Europe? Which country would be the best bet?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *RVnewbee*. I think the largest stock of American RV's has to be right here in the UK. You could either buy from a dealer (the expensive way), or buy from an individual advertising in magazines such as MMM. If you mention the size and requirements and price? We may be better able to point you in the right direction. :wink:


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

HI Canada:

If you are looking for a US made RV check Mr. Müllers shop in Germany at 
www.mwom.com. Try your german a bit: look for "Gebrauchte"
Good luck


----------



## 107025 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi RVnewbee,
you can look at www.RV-for-Less.com also.

It's a US RV-Broker where works with a german.

One of my friend bought a 2001 Monaco Dynasty 40" at this company.

Bye
Camper007


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

yocan take a look here http://www.autotrader.co.uk/CARAVANS/caravans.jsp


----------

